# سؤال للخبراء عن septic tank



## EL3SSAL (20 مايو 2015)

لو سمحتم ممكن حد يجاوبني علي الاستفسار البسيط عن حساب septic tank
انا حسبت الحسابات لتنك التخمير لكليه بنات تبعا للكود بس ليوم واحد والاستشاري رافض الموضوع وعاوز الحسابات لثلاث ايام
هو طالع معايا 180m3 تقريبا في اليوم الواحد
فهل من الممكن تنفيذه علي الحسابات اكثر من يوم واحد.
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 مايو 2015)

اسأل الاستشارى عن سبب الرفض
هل لاعطاء فرصه كافيه للتحلل قبل الصرف
وهل من الممكن اختصارها بالاضافات - لو وافق على الاضافات 
وحاول الاول ان تراجع صحة الحسابات


----------



## EL3SSAL (20 مايو 2015)

شكرا ياهندسه علي الرد بس المشكله اني مقدم حسابات مرفق صوره ورسمه فيها septic tank and soakawy tank وانا بس عاوز اقتنع ان لو التنك فضل علي الحجم ده طبيعي ولا فيها مشكله . ولو كبرناه زي ما هو عاوز ده صح ولا خطا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 مايو 2015)

ولكن لم نعرف اسباب اعتراض الاستشارى لنضعها فى الاعتبار


----------

